# Linux >  linux, xp un veci datori

## korkis

Visai populārs ir viedoklis, ka redz xp varot un vajagot aizvietot ar linux. Tomēr es tam tomēr nepiekritīšu, jo xp bija datoros, kuru dzelži bija diezgan veci, xp gāja uz datoriem ar 300MHz proci un 128mb ramu, protams ne jau labi gāja, bet kur ir līdzīgas veikspējas linux ar šādām prasībām? Šodien uzliku uz datora ar 1,33GHz proci un 1GB ramu Lubuntu, kurš esot ļoti viegls, nu neiet viņš labi, firefox ir diezgan liela bremze, nemaz nerunājot par chrome, lai gan uz xp firefox iet tīri ciešami. Biju iedomājies uz šīs grabažas uzlikt linux, ko izmantot internetam un filmām pararēli xp, ko izmantot tikai ms office. Runājot par office analogiem, arī visi baigi stāsta cik viņi labi esot, bet savietojamība word un powerpoint failiem ar libreoffice u.c. ir diezgan s*dīga, ekselis gan jāsaka diezgan ciešami savietojas, lai gan par tiem grafikiem es neizteikšos, bet kas attiecas uz šūnu aprēķināšanu ir ok.

----------


## antons21

Ofisu savietojamība ir grūti realizējama, jo MS konsekventi neievēro atvērtā formāta un arī sava XML formāta standartus. Esmu licis uz datora ar 512MB RAM Peppermint Linux.

----------


## Analogs

Kas par proci Pentium4? Linux ies OK. Noteikti ātrāk par Win XP, bet par internetu ar firefox aizmirsti, jo vairāk filmas skatīties. Elfas forumu to varēs. Puppy Linux būs īstais.

----------


## korkis

tas ir celeron 1,33GHz un 1gb ram, puppy manuprāt ir rotaļlieta. Uz xp piemēram uz tā paša datora tas firefox iet tīri ok, savukārt uz lubuntu tās ir šausmas.

----------

